# Can i disable the rear o2 sensor?



## Killathrilla (Sep 21, 2011)

I plan on running 3" straight pipes and would like to know if i can disable the rear o2 sensor so i dont have to stare at the CEL all day lol.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you change the pipe diameter after the cat, it won't effect the post cat O2.
If you eliminate the cat, you're just ruining the system for nothing :banghead:
Today's cat converters aren't a performance robbing component like the old dual-bed cats :wave:


----------



## Killathrilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Might just try to get the factory cat hooked in the system, but i doubt it will hook up to a 3" exhaust.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Buy an aftermarket cat and keep the original cat unmolested, for future use :thumbup:

I really doubt a 3 inch setup will help your overall performance. Sounds kinda like when the guys would put 2 Holly 1150 Eliminators on a 350 small block with a tunnel ram :laugh:

You should look at a VE calculator and get a properly setup system for your application  I only used a 3 inch dual system on my 502 CI Big Block Chevy pushing 600 horse eace:

Over piping can have negative effects on performance.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> I plan on running 3" straight pipes and would like to know if i can disable the rear o2 sensor so i dont have to stare at the CEL all day lol.


No, not with VCDS, or the dealers' tool either.

-Uwe-


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Killathrilla said:


> I plan on running 3" straight pipes and would like to know if i can disable the rear o2 sensor so i dont have to stare at the CEL all day lol.


You can buy an adapter to space the rear O2 sensor out of the exhaust flow to trick it into reading OK.
I used a Draft 42 cat delete pipe for my 96 GTI VR6 now located in Guadalajara, Mexico and a stainless steel adapter. In 5 years and about 70,000 miles I had to delete low cat efficiency DTCs about 5 times. The reason for the cat delete is that some Mexican fuel tends to clog the catalyst system quickly and in Mexico Pemex has a complete monopoly on the sale of fuel and oil.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Again Peter this is off topic bad advice in the VCDS forum and also against the law.

Oh wonderful day today with the sky blue and birds chirping.

Here's an idea.
How about fix it or mod it right and not half ass.

Bye bye


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Again Peter this is off topic bad advice in the VCDS forum and also against the law.
> 
> Oh wonderful day today with the sky blue and birds chirping.
> 
> ...


Please tell me about the law in Mexico? Have you ever lived or worked there?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Listen rotten Peter sweets. Easy~!

Don't get argumentative. This guy is in FL not Mexico.

Half ass, is half ass, doesn't matter the crummy country you ref.

I wouldn't drink the water there either. Want some koolaid?

Suppppper FAIL!


----------



## Killathrilla (Sep 21, 2011)

The car is currently in its home country of mexico. I was just thinking of driving it to FL...


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's OK, because it doesn't change anything as far as setup. It's equipped with a CAT and a POST O2 Sensor.
Properly modifying it has nothing to do with origin, but everything to do with a quality running vehicle  

If you're doing a cat back system, just buy one you like and keep the sensor intact and enjoy the vehicles new sound :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Booo BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Origin does matter.

Proper mods also matter.

Yay!

Bang Bang!


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Booo BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Origin does matter.
> 
> ...





Like a hole in the head :laugh: As long as you keep a cat on it and the post O2 functional, who cares where it's from :wave:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Thread should have ended here.



> No, not with VCDS, or the dealers' tool either.


-Uwe-


----------

